# Fresh Meat



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Guys! Figured Id post up a few pics. Install is all done, still got a few things to work out. Would like to thx Kevin @ AAC & Andrew @ ORT for the parts & the great customer service they provided.





































Passenger side isnt notched yet.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

repost. haha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

lol, shhhh


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

re post or not that ish is dope, get that bitch notched:thumbup:


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

that is some poke! i like :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks great Cynthia :thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

dmoney said:


> that is some poke! i like :thumbup:


This....****s on point :thumbup:


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Camber shims should fix the rear poke some.
Kevin you busy next Saturday(June 5th) for a frame notch ?


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## 2slowT (Oct 30, 2008)

Thats money!


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

looks SO damn good cyn!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## 522186 (Mar 11, 2010)

what wheels are those?


----------



## Mattionals (Mar 9, 2005)

CCW LM20s?

If so SICK!

If not, I don't know what they are but SICK!


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks great, love that rear poke!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thx so much guys! 



d.tek said:


> looks SO damn good cyn!


 Thx bud!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

Black Mamba said:


> Camber shims should fix the rear poke some.
> Kevin you busy next Saturday(June 5th) for a frame notch ?


fix the poke? looks good as is. I'd leave it like that with the exception of the notch.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Wyman said:


> fix the poke? looks good as is. I'd leave it like that with the exception of the notch.


 Well not so much as fix the poke, but camber them tires in some, so I can have the rear sit a tad lower. Hopefully have the notch done this week or the next. :thumbup:


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Call looks proper:beer:


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

looks so good - lovin the front bumper too


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Black Mamba said:


> Camber shims should fix the rear poke some.
> Kevin you busy next Saturday(June 5th) for a frame notch ?


unfortuntly very busy for a while... Iv taken on way to much work.
maybe 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> unfortuntly very busy for a while... Iv taken on way to much work.
> maybe 4-6 weeks.


 Thats what I figured, but thought since I was going to be in the GTA next week end that Id ask yah.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Installed rear Camber Shims & Great Plates earlier this week & had the passenger side notched on Friday.



















Anyone had any issues running the Great Plates with their Firestone Rears ? Suspension feels different in the rear now that they are on, it might be cause Im still running stock shocks.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

car looks great. as far as the great plates i think more people had issues with AH2s, slam specialties etc more so than the firestones with them. Question about your camber also, how many degrees did you do? i ordered shims for -2 and havent installed them yet and i like the look of the amount you have


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I noticed that the Firestone sleeve is at an angle when aired & thought that in time it could cause premature wear at the top or bottom, where its attached to the bracket.

I went with -2 & I thought it wouldnt be enough, since I had quite a bit of poke at first, but its almost perfect the way it sits now after installing them. Had to buy bran new rear bearings, cause mine totally disintegrated upon taking them out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Cynthia what does "feels different" mean? Did someone check the bag through out its full range of motion?
Can you send me pictures?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

yea when i started doing mine i realized that would probably happen so im waiting for my new ones to come in haha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

My rear stock shocks are kinda finished, so they might be partially to blame, but I find the ride to be tad bit bouncier then before the plates were installed. I had a look at it when it was on the hoist yesterday when it was getting the notched done & it looked weird to me, maybe cause it was on the hoist. 


Took a quick pic.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

def looks like its throwing the angle of the bag off, is the top bracket similar in relation to the bag when its aired up? and is the fitting hitting the bag, either way doesnt look like an ideal scenario


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah, this is not an ideal position for the bag. What does the top look like?

looking at suspension on a hoist is a waste of time, the suspension is hanging. It usually looks and is a different position with weight on the suspension.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, this is not an ideal position for the bag. What does the top look like?
> 
> looking at suspension on a hoist is a waste of time, the suspension is hanging. It usually looks and is a different position with weight on the suspension.


 The top is off as well, but not like the bottom part.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

your car looks tight :thumbup:

Im definitely going to have to get -2 shims now


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> your car looks tight :thumbup:
> 
> Im definitely going to have to get -2 shims now


 Thx duder!

Whats your offset on your rears ?


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

what size are the rear wheels? feel like you could have gotten better fitment without shims on stock fenders. still looks good though!


----------



## Skin88 (Oct 16, 2008)

very clean.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> what size are the rear wheels? feel like you could have gotten better fitment without shims on stock fenders. still looks good though!


 The rears are only 9.5" wide, so offset were a bit off on them when I ordered them.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

car looks very clean


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

Black Mamba said:


> The rears are only 9.5" wide, so offset were a bit off on them when I ordered them.


damn really? did you talk to dan the whole time?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Mamba said:


> Thx duder!
> 
> Whats your offset on your rears ?


et19 with 10s


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2009)

Black Mamba said:


>


Looks Killer! :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

where can i get shims?

i checked eurosportacc.com and they apparently only fit mk1-3 or are they they same setup for mk4s like the brakes and control arms?

also the largest degree change was 1


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

looks great cyn. 
waterfest?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

so fresh


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Couple pics from this past week end


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks insane and i kind of hate MKIVs as of late:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

this car is perfect.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

money


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

corrado_sean2 said:


> damn really? did you talk to dan the whole time?


 Yeah we were talking back & forth, but it was my bad, my calculations were a bit off for the rears, but will be sending the rears back for some adjustments after H2O.


_Dirty_ said:


> where can i get shims?
> i checked eurosportacc.com and they apparently only fit mk1-3 or are they they same setup for mk4s like the brakes and control arms?
> also the largest degree change was 1


 eurosporttacc.com has them, they only come in increments of .5 & 1 degree. Just got to buy a few of each & the brake caliper spacers.


Still Fantana said:


> Looks insane and i kind of hate MKIVs as of late:thumbup::thumbup:


 Thx Fantana!  
I hate MkIV's too as of late, but cant help but smile every time I drive my GTi.


jimothy cricket said:


> this car is perfect.


 So many nicer rides out there then mine, but thx for the compliment. :thumbup:


Bora Ri said:


> money


 Thx Guys! :thumbup:


----------



## BZin20AE (Mar 27, 2009)

Perfect! Great work! :thumbup:


----------

